# Start ups



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I haven't posted in a while as my summers are usually occupied by car shows, drags, and stock cars. I sold my 40 Olds, but made a very handsome profit on it. Now the wife is bugging me about stuff she wants/needs... HA!!! I got the bigger iron out for a little run, just to keep everything moving. I took my diesels off and added my K335 back. Actually the 484 was just sitting on a siding waiting for me to remove the PA's. Everything runs just as good as it did this past winter/spring, and I added the comment to the wife and son, "do you have any 50+ year old toys that still work like this"?? Any ways here's a few pix. Just a very, very small sampling of the rolling stock I have, probably about 200 pieces or more. The stock cars are modifieds that used to run here back in the late 60's. All in various states of having work done on them. The gold and white 63 chevy late model is a model of our car we actually ran in 1969,1970,1972, and 1973. A 2 year break was for me getting drafted into the US Army, and then back to the tracks,lol. If anyone is interested, I'm in a commercial on the local tv station, showing off my Nova, and the back of my head. I'm the one with the long,grey hair!! The ad is for the Wayne Co. Car Show. If you'd like to view, go on to Facebook, and search for "East Coast Hot Rod", and when you find it, check out the ad for the Wayne Co. Car show. And now for supper and some pizza!!


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Just beautiful! Love your collection.....


The weather turning colder has got me thinking trains again.....thanks for giving me another nudge in the right direction!

Greg


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mikesdaddy said:


> Just beautiful! Love your collection.....
> 
> 
> The weather turning colder has got me thinking trains again.....thanks for giving me another nudge in the right direction!
> ...


At last count, I think I have over 30 engines, but who's counting,lol... Thanks for the comments, and I agree, cold weather means trains!!


----------

